# Boy Friend is upset about age difference



## Ravensinclaire (Jan 3, 2012)

I am now 18 years old, and In the state I live in as long as you are 16 you can date anyone 18 years of age and older. I looked it up and cross referenced it. Anyways, My boyfriend and I started dating when I was 17, for some reason he was under the impression I was 18 and when I popped his little bubble it bothered and still does bother him. I am 18 now, It's legal, and he still brings it up and how uncomfortable he is with it. Advice? The age difference is 7- 7 1/2 years.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe to him 17 is still a kid so he feels like he was too old for a 17 year old.

At your ages 7-7 1/2 year difference is HUGE. A person at 25 is at a very different place in their development than an 17/18 year old.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

7-7.5 isn't that much at all. Yes right now it seems like it, but very soon it won't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i am 49 and my ex is 35 so we had a 14 year difference.
so yours isnt so bad.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

At 17, 7 years is aprox 41% of your age

At 42, it will only be 16%


----------



## Ravensinclaire (Jan 3, 2012)

It never really came up in conversation, He knew I was a high school senior, He knew my birthday was Dec 30th and he knew I was never held back or pushed forward. 

We met as kids and just found each other again, so it's not like he didn't know. Its like it never really clicked.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe there's more to the troubles than just age. Maybe there are differences between what you two want and your maturity and other things. Can you provide some context? How often does this issue come up? In what sorts of conversations does this issue emerge?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

When you're 85 he'll be 93. I hope he doesn't start eyeballing those hot little 77 year olds.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree 18 to 25 is huge for most. I know a 19 year old who dated a 29, 28, and now a 26 years old and they've been together for 9 mohths now.

My Father in law is 68 his wife 49 and they've been together for 14 years. So, she was 35 and he was 54!!

A coworker is 24 yr old female her live in BF is 37.....so best of luck to you.

Why he is mad because he feels like you lied it's a mental thing!


----------



## Ravensinclaire (Jan 3, 2012)

It comes up when we are having a bad day. I confronted him about it after hearing some of your answers. His words " It did bother me at first I didn't want to get in trouble, Now your 18 I feel better." 

It was never Illegal to begin with and I went for a older guy because of maturity. I am going off to College soon and this being a "long" distance ( 2 hours away) relationship might be a really big stress factor.

Even in college it will still be about the same distance just another state. He can not drive due to seizures and his family had their own way of tough love. My family doesn't know about the relationship but knows about him we talk every night for about 3 or more hours.
I guess all this comes into play a probably a bit more. We both agree on working it out and that we are going to try really hard to work threw this


----------

